# Cost to make a pen



## WoodLove (Nov 10, 2012)

I would like to have one of these beautiful pens that everyone is turning out. I dont have a lathe to make my own, and I build more furniture that anything else. Mostly custom flat stock stuff per the customer's request. I am currently working with a slab of Monkey pod that will be my office desk. the slab has a crack in one end and I plan on cutting out the cracked area and replacing it with a custom sculpted piece. The monkey pod i remove will be able to make a few pens I am sure. Would anyone be interested in making a pen or two for me and keeping the rest of the wood for yourself to make additional pens? I am sure a minimum of 4-6 pens can be made from the piece I am removing. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ozna69 (Nov 10, 2012)

WoodLove said:


> I would like to have one of these beautiful pens that everyone is turning out. I dont have a lathe to make my own, and I build more furniture that anything else. Mostly custom flat stock stuff per the customer's request. I am currently working with a slab of Monkey pod that will be my office desk. the slab has a crack in one end and I plan on cutting out the cracked area and replacing it with a custom sculpted piece. The monkey pod i remove will be able to make a few pens I am sure. Would anyone be interested in making a pen or two for me and keeping the rest of the wood for yourself to make additional pens? I am sure a minimum of 4-6 pens can be made from the piece I am removing. Let me know. Thanks.



Would love to... What type of pen are looking for?


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 10, 2012)

not real partiular. I dont care for thin pens, so one with a robust body would be great. I would like two pens if possible. The monkey pod will be a mix of heart wood and sap wood. Also, If you are interested in some raw material, my neighbor just trimmed up his chinaberry tree. Its green bjt I can send some of that to you as well. I have various thicknesses of chinaberry limbs so tell me what size you would like. ill post a pic in a few minutes. I would like my wife and I to have matching pens, from my desk slab. Thanks



ozna69 said:


> WoodLove said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to have one of these beautiful pens that everyone is turning out. I dont have a lathe to make my own, and I build more furniture that anything else. Mostly custom flat stock stuff per the customer's request. I am currently working with a slab of Monkey pod that will be my office desk. the slab has a crack in one end and I plan on cutting out the cracked area and replacing it with a custom sculpted piece. The monkey pod i remove will be able to make a few pens I am sure. Would anyone be interested in making a pen or two for me and keeping the rest of the wood for yourself to make additional pens? I am sure a minimum of 4-6 pens can be made from the piece I am removing. Let me know. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 10, 2012)

Woodlove I can hook you up if you don't make a deal with ozna69. I make all types & sounds like you are looking for either cigar pen or Sierra styles both are for man hands.

PM or email if you want to work it out.

Bill


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 15, 2012)

deal made with aerocustomexotics. deal posted in wood for trade. Thanks Bill.


----------

